# Contemporary Choir Requests



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a 12-ish person SATB choir looking to perform some recent music (that is, by someone who is still alive and was written during this century)? Pieces by female and POC composers are especially appreciated. Thanks TC Hivemind!


----------



## Carmelo Mantione (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm Carmelo Mantione,a composer from Sicily. I've a choral piece "Cantico delle Creature" for SSATB, I composed 
in 2019 no yet performed.
You can listen my music on Youtube and have informations in the website:
carmelomantione.jimdo.com
If you're interested write me: I'll sand score and audio simulation
Greetings
I'm finishing also another shorter choral piece just now...in few days I'll register on SIAE copyright
My email is [email protected]


----------

